# Cheap inverter for using hairdryer



## angelaa (Sep 1, 2011)

Hi. Dont know much about inverters.  Just want something that will plug into 12v cigarette socket in the cab section, and use it to run my hairdryer.  Thought it would be better than using a 12v hairdryer.  Really ignorant about these things, and havent a clue what size I would need. Am quite happy to run the engine while drying hair.  Any help would be appreciated.

Angela.


----------



## Rubbertramp (Sep 1, 2011)

My guess is you won't get one...Too much amperage from a hairdryer.....Better to stick your head out of the window as you're going along!

Sorry, Should have said wattage!


----------



## cooljules (Sep 1, 2011)

angelaa said:


> Hi. Dont know much about inverters.  Just want something that will plug into 12v cigarette socket in the cab section, and use it to run my hairdryer.  Thought it would be better than using a 12v hairdryer.  Really ignorant about these things, and havent a clue what size I would need. Am quite happy to run the engine while drying hair.  Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Angela.


 
and the specifications of your hairdrier would be?????


----------



## angelaa (Sep 1, 2011)

says 240v, 1500w


----------



## Bigpeetee (Sep 1, 2011)

You need a 2000w inverter with a minimum of 2x110AH batts with massive cables linking the two, the inverter will be cabled across the two batts, no fuse.

It's what we've got, but it hammers the batteries even with the engine running, but my wife insists............


----------



## cooljules (Sep 1, 2011)

Bigpeetee said:


> You need a 2000w inverter with a minimum of 2x110AH batts with massive cables linking the two, the inverter will be cabled across the two batts, no fuse.
> 
> It's what we've got, but it hammers the batteries even with the engine running, but my wife insists............


 
yup. lotta juice.


----------



## kangooroo (Sep 1, 2011)

It might be easier and more practical to go to a supermarket/public loo and stick your head under the hand-drier!


----------



## David & Ann (Sep 1, 2011)

angelaa said:


> says 240v, 1500w


 
For a 1500w hair dryer, I was under the impression you would need an Inverter between 4500w and 5000w. I read somewhere you need 2 1/2 to 3 times wattage fo rany electrical item. Otherwise there is a possibility that the trip switch goes off.


----------



## Firefox (Sep 1, 2011)

Things like microwaves and fridges can need 2 times the power especially on start up, but for most electrical items just comfortably more than the inverter power will be OK

For example I run a 700W fan heater and a 800W grill off a 1000W inverter no problem. But bear in mind these things should be run for no more than 5 or 10 mins at a time.

Similarly my advice would be to get a 1000W inverter and a low power 600/700/800 W hair dryer and don't use for more than about 8 mins on 2x 100Ah batteries.

For a 1000W inverter you should have at least 2 100Ah batteries in parallel. If you are talking about 1500W or 2000W inverters you should have 3 or 4 leisure batteries. If you only use 1 battery it will be a huge charge drain and you will damage or shorten your battery life. You'll also find the inverter could cut out due to low battery voltage after only 2-3 mins so not really great news for a hair dryer! 

For the typical motorhome set up I'd use 1000W max inverter and less than 800W appliances, unless you want to carry 4 big batteries and start eating into your space and your payload. Multiple batteries are heavy and more suitable for boats.


----------



## wizzy (Sep 2, 2011)

Buy a 12v hair dryer? Plugs straight into socket. Not got a lot of hair myself so can't tell you how good they are but seem to be plenty for sale on Amazon.


----------



## Tony Lee (Sep 2, 2011)

> no fuse.



Should always be a fuse between the battery and any load. Strictly speaking this applies to each battery hooked in parallel, but that requirement is usually ignored i the batteries are mounted together.


----------



## bigmillie (Sep 2, 2011)

Tony Lee said:


> Should always be a fuse between the battery and any load. Strictly speaking this applies to each battery hooked in parallel, but that requirement is usually ignored i the batteries are mounted together.


 
As his hairdryer set up is going to pull about 135 amps 

I think that its impossible to find a fuse with that rating in a small size , as any resistance in the fuse will generate lots of heat !

Car manufacturers do not put fuses in starter leads for same reason.

Cheers Charlie


----------



## activecampers (Sep 2, 2011)

See Adam & Sophies blog - Sophie seems to be a high upkeep girl (long blond hair) - Europe By Camper: Hairdryer from 12v in a Motorhome - The Solution!

For me, its cheaper and easier to maintain a girl with short pixie hair


----------



## angelaa (Sep 2, 2011)

Think I will just buy a 12v hairdryer.  only got short hair, so might be easiest option. Thanks for all the help.


----------



## Admin (Sep 2, 2011)

good inverters will say 1500w but will handle surges for a few seconds at 3000w.


----------



## rickboy (Sep 2, 2011)

*Blown air heating*

If you have blown air gas heating try this, I have used it to good effect and low/no set up cost!!
 Use 1mtr length of convoluted heating ducting into a blown air heating exit.(you may like to remove the butterfly which is only held by springs).
Close off all other exits.Use a high fan speed setting and as much heat setting as required.A mirror fixed with velcro where you can see from the seat position.


----------



## just jane (Sep 2, 2011)

rickboy said:


> If you have blown air gas heating try this, I have used it to good effect and low/no set up cost!!
> Use 1mtr length of convoluted heating ducting into a blown air heating exit.(you may like to remove the butterfly which is only held by springs).
> Close off all other exits.Use a high fan speed setting and as much heat setting as required.A mirror fixed with velcro where you can see from the seat position.



That seems like a brilliant idea


----------



## Addie (Sep 2, 2011)

activecampers said:


> See Adam & Sophies blog - Sophie seems to be a high upkeep girl (long blond hair) - Europe By Camper: Hairdryer from 12v in a Motorhome - The Solution!
> 
> For me, its cheaper and easier to maintain a girl with short pixie hair



Like I've said before Ryan the pro's far outweigh the cons with a 22 year old blonde! We've had 4 people copy our setup so far and everyone seems pleased with the results. Sure, it's not cheap but these inverters will always fetch £150+ on eBay second hand should the pixie look ever take off


----------



## activecampers (Sep 2, 2011)

Addie said:


> Like I've said before Ryan the pro's far outweigh the cons with a 22 year old blonde! We've had 4 people copy our setup so far and everyone seems pleased with the results. Sure, it's not cheap but these inverters will always fetch £150+ on eBay second hand should the pixie look ever take off


 
lol 

Don't knock being a toy boy with older women till you've tried it


----------



## Tony Lee (Sep 2, 2011)

> I think that its impossible to find a fuse with that rating in a small size , as any resistance in the fuse will generate lots of heat !



Given that a battery takes up a lot of space and weight half a ton, fitting a fuse in isn't really much of a problem. Plenty of bolted fuses around with ratings up to 300 amps - often used to protect the duff-duff sound systems that take up half the boot space with amplifiers and woofers.

My inverters range from 400w up to 2000W and they all have safety fuses installed as close to the battery as possible. Just good engineering practice, especially when nearly all RV electrics are installed inside the living space - unlike engine batteries and starter motors - and also unlike engine electrics, often subject to DIY installation and uncertain usage.

200 Amp DC fuse type ANE - ANL | eBay is an example and is probably the smallest type around. Holders are also available.




Fusible links are also available with ratings up to at least 120 amps and probably higher.


----------



## Tony Lee (Sep 2, 2011)

> I think that its impossible to find a fuse with that rating in a small size , as any resistance in the fuse will generate lots of heat !



Given that a battery takes up a lot of space and weighs 'half a ton', fitting a fuse in isn't really much of a problem. Plenty of bolted fuses around with ratings up to 300 amps - often used to protect the duff-duff sound systems that take up half the boot space with amplifiers and woofers.

My inverters range from 400w up to 2000W and they all have safety fuses installed as close to the battery as possible. Just good engineering practice, especially when nearly all RV electrics are installed inside the living space - unlike engine batteries and starter motors - and also unlike engine electrics, often subject to DIY installation and uncertain usage.

200 Amp DC fuse type ANE - ANL | eBay is an example and is probably the smallest type around. Holders are also available.

View attachment 2713

Fusible links are also available with ratings up to at least 120 amps and probably higher.

View attachment 2714View attachment 2715

Circuit breakers are another possibility and one MH has several with ratings up to 200 amps - about 2" x 1" with stud mountings


----------

